# Beginner Mountain Bike Group in Brisbane



## wilkielis (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,
Does anyone know of any beginner mountain bike groups I could join in the Brisbane area? I bought a fab new bike on the weekend and want to use it to its fullest capacity. I've gone on a few trails in the past with my boyfriend but feel it will soon end in tears if I don't learn the basic skills. Any help would be great.

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

There's a few options:

Go on one of Roadie Robs RAW training days. My mother has been to a few, learnt heaps and met other women to ride with. http://www.roadierobsbicycleschool.com/AdventureWomen.html

Check out the mtb dirt forum, www.mtbdirt.com.au, its a brisbane based forum. Rides will be posted up there I assume.

Go on a club social ride, check out www.bsmc.asn.au for details if you're on the southside.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Get a new boyfriend I'm sure there would be many blokes up there who would love to have a MTBing girlfriend.


----------



## Roadie Rob (Sep 12, 2006)

wilkielis said:


> Hi Folks,
> Does anyone know of any beginner mountain bike groups I could join in the Brisbane area? I bought a fab new bike on the weekend and want to use it to its fullest capacity. I've gone on a few trails in the past with my boyfriend but feel it will soon end in tears if I don't learn the basic skills. Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Melissa


Hi Melissa I'm guessing you booked in yesterday but if it's a total coincidence that 2 Melissa's have asked about the school recently, I can certainly get your skills up to scratch and hook you up with a great group of girls to ride with.


----------



## Roadie Rob (Sep 12, 2006)

craign said:


> There's a few options:
> 
> Go on one of Roadie Robs RAW training days. My mother has been to a few, learnt heaps and met other women to ride with. http://www.roadierobsbicycleschool.com/AdventureWomen.html
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the plug, very much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

Roadie Rob said:


> Thanks mate for the plug, very much appreciated. :thumbsup:


Not a problem, my mother's always telling me about the latest new trail feature you've taught her to ride!


----------



## Roadie Rob (Sep 12, 2006)

craign said:


> Not a problem, my mother's always telling me about the latest new trail feature you've taught her to ride!


Very good Craig, I know who you are now, she's looking forward to showing you her style very soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## jawry (Jan 22, 2004)

Gees its amazing who you'll find lurking on these pages....goodaye Roadie.:thumbsup: 

Cheers,

Jawry


----------

